# Moist Box for leopard gecko query!!!



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

When using a tupperware box with lid for a moist hide with a view to eggs being laid.Is it better to cut a hole into the side of the box as i have done in the past or the top of the box?

What are people preffered medium for use in moist hides?sphagnum moss,vermiculite,perlite,cocoa fibre????

thanks alot for your advice


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

geckoface said:


> When using a tupperware box with lid for a moist hide with a view to eggs being laid.Is it better to cut a hole into the side of the box as i have done in the past or the top of the box?
> 
> What are people preffered medium for use in moist hides?sphagnum moss,vermiculite,perlite,cocoa fibre????


Most of my girls tend to lay in their moist-hides (holes cut in sides) and ignore any special layboxes  Have also tried various mediums and have to say moss tends to come tops for me ~ others may have different ways


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

mine have the holes cut in the top of the box and i use moss


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 26, 2008)

I've used dampened plantation soil and she lays no problem in to that. the only thing is that the male likes to sleep in it and stops her getting into it sometimes.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Shiraz said:


> I've used dampened plantation soil and she lays no problem in to that. the only thing is that the male likes to sleep in it and stops her getting into it sometimes.


that's easily solved .......... move the male out into his own viv ~ that way she gets the laying box to herself and there's no chance of her getting stressed by not being able to get in to lay her eggs when she wants


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

*thankyou all*

thanks guys and gals,i have had success with ice cream tubs about one and a half inch deep with vermiculite in the past with a hole cut in the side. i just wanted other opinions as many people seem to put holes in the top but surely not all geckos work out that they can get in through the top do they??? I like sphagnum moss so may well try that.I use it in my moist hides anyway so will probably just leave those as laying spots.

What medium do people use for hatching the eggs? thanks again


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

our girlies like to lay in moss in a special hide for them. sometimes they will lay in vermiculite too.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

geckoface said:


> What medium do people use for hatching the eggs?


I use perlite for incubating eggs in ~ have tried other mediums but didn't go a bundle on them


----------



## geckoface (Mar 12, 2007)

*thanks again*

thankyou very much all.sleepydee i am most impressed by your website and what lovely geckos i must add.I shall try perlite for incubating then.What do you use a laying box?is it dark inside?do you put moist hide over the heatmat?then just keep ensuring its moist?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

geckoface said:


> sleepydee i am most impressed by your website and what lovely geckos i must add.


aww thankyou :blush:

*What do you use a laying box?*
I use plastic chinese take-away tubs, ice cream tubs and tupperware containers as lay boxes/moist-hides ~ I don't make specific lay-boxes as all my females tend to use their moist hides

*is it dark inside?*
no ~ most of the boxes are clear/light opaque so you can see what's happening

*do you put moist hide over the heatmat?then just keep ensuring its moist?*
most of my moist-hides are placed mid-viv and/or more towards the cooler end and I check/spray as necessary ... usually about every 2-3 days


----------

